# Where to find the best heat resistent fabrics instead of heat resisting gloves?



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (May 6, 2022)

i need some new very thick pieces of fabric to hold hot things.


i can send a photo of what i currently have.


let me know if you have an idea or clues


----------



## dragnlaw (May 6, 2022)

Are you saying you want to sew your own Kitchen/Oven Mitts, pot holders?

You would have to go to a fabric shop and just ask. Don't know what you have available to you over there.  

Or would you order on-line?  

Just search 'heat resistant fabrics' and see what you get.


----------



## taxlady (May 6, 2022)

Do you want to make them yourself? Yes, it would be helpful if you posted a picture.


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2022)

I make my own potholders using old towels.  I cut four 13-inch squares and serge the edges of each square then sandwich all four squares together and sew them.  Best potholders I have ever had.  They take care of the hottest pots/pans, etc.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 7, 2022)

What a great idea!  Since I no longer have horses to rub down with my old towels and down to only one dog to dry off, I now, 

_with many thanks to_ *Katie H*, have a new use for oid towels.

At least til all my friends and family scream STOP!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (May 7, 2022)

added


----------



## dragnlaw (May 7, 2022)

I misunderstood your request.  I thought you meant you needed material that was specifically woven out of treated heat resistance material. 

Those are knitted pot holders that are heat resistant mainly because of the knitting making them thick.  I have had those too and they do an excellant job.  

A little more difficult to find now-a-days as so much knitting materials are synthetics that would melt. 
Perhaps there are craft shows around you that you might go to.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 7, 2022)

They are available on-line but if you prefer to make them yourself, here are a couple of links to get you started. 

material for potholders

some knitting patterns for potholders

Let us know how you do!  We'd love to see pictures!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (May 7, 2022)

yes
if you see them around one day let me know in which shop


i don't use them as potholders only but as 'gloves'. they are even better while folded in two


----------



## dragnlaw (May 7, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> yes
> *if you see them around one day let me know in which shop*
> 
> 
> i don't use them as potholders only but as 'gloves'. they are even better while folded in two



You'd jump on a plane and come over? If I see any I'll let you know and Welcome to Canada!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (May 7, 2022)

i was there already. twice!
mostly in vancouver
i used to be vegan in those days.....


it is so serene in some aspects


----------

